# New York Knicks @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The Philadelphia 76ers managed to avoid tying their longest losing streak in 10 years and, in the process, may have begun to put the Allen Iverson saga behind them.
> 
> Now, the 76ers look to win back-to-back games for the first time since opening the season 3-0 when they face the New York Knicks at the Wachovia Center on Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061223/NYKPHI/preview.html


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hold on the Knicks?!

Damn man, in the midst of all this talk of winning the Greg Oden sweepstakes, I must've forgotten that we play in the Atlantic.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Can't watch this game, so can someone post what they thought about Miller and Smith after the game. 

I'm assuming both of them will start, esp if Webb is still out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If it's a 7:00 pm game, I should be able to drop some comments on it. Any later, no dice.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Andre Miller's ability to post up opposing guards will add something to this team.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Miller and Smith are both coming off the bench, neither of them start. At the moment looking like we will beat the Knicks, though obviously with the draft in mind i'm hoping we will lose as many as we can.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL START!

ANDRE MILLER 7,6, and 3 at half.

up 15


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Man, if the Knicks keep this up.. the Bulls might get Greg Oden.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If the Sixers are so good they can't get Oden, I'll promptly apologize to Gtown07. Hell I might get a headstart.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Man, if the Knicks keep this up.. the Bulls might get Greg Oden.


are you saying the Bulls own NY's #1pk?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> are you saying the Bulls own NY's #1pk?


They have the right to switch picks. This was a part of the Eddy Curry trade.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, these are our 76ers.

The Knicks are cutting into this lead, David Lee just got a layup. The Knicks were struggling against the zone all first half, but with the Sixers missing the Knicks just are taking it out into the open court and making the most of it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers recovered after the time out, a Webber jumper, a Webber layup, and a Dalembert layup off a Iguodala assist.

With the rolls this ball is giving, I'm going to miss it when it's gone.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's made some mistakes, but I really like Renaldo Balkman. He's a nice glue guy, does a lot of the little things on the floor. He can't shoot, he's not a scorer, but he does a lot to make up for that. He's like an extremely poor man's version of Iguodala.

Talking about Iguodala he has another 20 point game, tonight.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

It's good that Iggy is scoring, but as much as it pains me to say it, i'm not pleased we are winning. I can't see us throwing this game, and i really want us to get a high draft pick this year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Noob said:


> It's good that Iggy is scoring, but as much as it pains me to say it, i'm not pleased we are winning. I can't see us throwing this game, and i really want us to get a high draft pick this year.


I know exactly what you mean.

I don't think this trend will happen, they faced two teams battered by injuries or suspensions. We'll see though.

Andre Miller looks really good out there, I'm not a fan but he's looked really good tonight.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> I don't think this trend will happen, they faced two teams battered by injuries or suspensions. We'll see though.
> 
> Andre Miller looks really good out there, I'm not a fan but he's looked really good tonight.


Yeah, i agree on both points. I can definitely tell the difference with us having a 'real' point guard out there. I mean 11 assists in what, 25 minutes or so? That's pretty damn good to say the least. 

I do think we should be starting our younger guys though and letting them gain some experience out there whilst maximising our chances of getting a high draft pick.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

you guys are lucky to get andre miller, his performance today was pretty good, 9 points, 5 rebounds, 11 assists, 2 steals, 1 block.... not bad for his first game in philly


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Andre Miller looks really good out there, I'm not a fan but he's looked really good tonight.


That's exactly what I was afraid of...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont care of the outcome of this game, but do we have just one tough forward or Center on this team. i mean just one.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I dont care of the outcome of this game, but do we have just one tough forward or Center on this team. i mean just one.


Do we have any is my question too. And if someone thinks we do explain why? I think all of them are weak. I think Dalambert needs to improve on his toughness!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Alan Henderson, Joe Smith, Shavlik Randolph. That's three.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Alan Henderson, Joe Smith, Shavlik Randolph. That's three.


I really like Shavlik, he hustles but he's not tough. All three of those guys are finesse-ey

This team needs an enforcer in the worst way as well. The Knicks were hacking hard as hell late in the game, and there was no one there to stop them.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, you can take Danny Fortson for Joe Smith if your team needs an enforcer. But I think that Joe Smith is more talented.


----------

